# Savage Tide! (Recruiting Closed, Players Selected!)



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

The Savage Tide cometh!

In anticipation of the next big thing from Paizo and Dungeon Magazine, I am going to start recruiting now for The Savage Tide Adventure Path campaign, set to begin in late August/early September. It's my hope that by starting this process now, we will be nearly ready to start at the time that the first installment arrives.

I'll be taking on six players for this game, and PCs will start at first level. This initial recruitment process will remain open until Friday August 11th, so it's definitely not first-come first-served. Take your time, and really think about your submission.

At this point in time, I just want character concepts, not fully developed character sheets. We'll worry about the sheets only after the six players have been chosen. In choosing the players, I'll be strongly considering creativity, party balance, and campaign appropriateness. To the latter end, be aware that the campaign heavily features vicious pirates, mysterious jungle islands (including the famous Isle of Dread!), loads of swashbuckling action, and an eventual confrontation with a certain two-headed demon prince on his home layer of the Abyss.

I'll be happy to consider races, classes, feats, etc., from non-core Wizards supplements, so the sky's pretty much the limit. Go ahead and submit your psions, incarnates, beguilers, and what have you. Having said that, there's nothing wrong with sticking to the core rules if that's what you prefer. Druids, rangers, clerics with the Water or Plant domains...all could really shine here. Ultimately, I'll be looking for a well-balanced mix of old and new, familiar and unfamiliar.

Players should be able to post at a minimum of every other day. Every day (with the exception of weekends and holidays) would be better, but I won't make it a firm requirement. Just be aware that I expect regular participation from the players to keep things moving.

I think that's enough rambling from me...holler if you have any questions. I look forward to reviewing your submissions! 

Thanks for reading!
Malvoisin
---------------------------------------------------------------------
_The Official Interested Persons List:_

*Voadam:* Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin, Gray Elf Beguiler
*Brogarn:* Ozurr Brandskegg, Dwarf Wizard (Earth and Water elemental focus)
*hafrogman:* Human Dragon Shaman (Bronze Dragon Totem, w/sea serpent flavor)
*Tonks:* Damash Eriskan, Aventi Priest (Ocean and Travel domains)
*Tonks:* Ghent, Hadozee Polearm Fighter
*Rhun:* Anar Tovanni, Human Rogue/Fighter (future Shadowdancer, Dervish, or Duelist)
*Land Outcast:* Nicolai, Human Sorcerer (ex-pirate, headed for Stormcaster PrC)
*A'koss:* Valin Kholgard, Aquatic Human Scout (swashbuckling pilot concept)
*scranford:* Gnome Artificer or Alchemist (think MacGyver)
*stonegod:* 'Mad' Col Tobinson, Human Archivist (divine magic, knowledge, buffing)
*rowport:* Vakra Quinn, Half-Elf Warlock (defender of the race)
*Ringmereth:* Human Barbarian
*JDragon:* Akagi Harishia, Human Shugenja (Water Elemental Focus)
*JDragon:* Aquatic Elf Fighter
*Tabbycatt:* Irisa, Half-elf Druid
*Saloric Windrunner:* Sebrina Cardell, Human Sorcerer/Rogue
*neg:* Wavecrest Gnome Fighter or Ranger
*neg:* Seacliff Dwarf Scout
*Watus:* Morn Buckman, Half-Orc Thug
*Watus:* Salih Dariyah, Human Swashbuckler w/ Major Djinni Bloodline 
*Waylander the Slayer:* Zelar Goodhope, Half-Orc Barbarian/Paladin
*Candide:* Sylus, Half-Elf Bard
*A'koss:* Valin Kholgard, Aquatic Human Swordsage/Warblade (from Tome of Battle)
*sans:* Innia Vei, Human Hexblade
*GwydapLlew:* Amedio Human Barbarian/Fighter
*Isida Kep'Tukari:* Makuvin Lirado, Water Genasi Monk


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2006)

I enjoyed the short lived one you ran with the demon cloak and the swamplands, so I'm interested. I'll start thinking of concepts. Core plus WotC supplements, got it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the short lived one you ran with the demon cloak and the swamplands, so I'm interested. I'll start thinking of concepts. Core plus WotC supplements, got it.




I enjoyed running Fiend's Embrace as well, and I'm sorry I had to let it go. To be honest, though, its purpose was just to cut my teeth as DM in anticipation of this campaign, so there you go. 

I'm glad to see you're interested in this, despite the other game's premature end. I look forward to seeing what you come up with, Voadam.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm definitely interested in this. Sounds exciting! What campaign world is this set to take place in? Homebrew?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm definitely interested in this. Sounds exciting! What campaign world is this set to take place in? Homebrew?




Ostensibly, this is going to be set in Greyhawk, but for all practical intents and purposes it may as well be homebrew. The locations are far from established Grayhawk geography.

Really, 'Greyhawk' is only relevant to this game for its pantheon of deities. These will be the gods to choose from, should your character be of a divine bent.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm thinking beguiler from PHII, something tricksy and charm oriented.


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been wanting to play a Dwarven Wizard named Ozurr Brandskegg for a while now. That's not his real name. He had his clan name stripped from him and was exiled for accidently burning off the Chief's beard in an unfortunate accident while casting a cantrip. So, he doesn't cast fire spells. I'm thinking of making him a Water or Earth Elemental Savant eventually. Or maybe an Abjurer. Either way, though, no burning booms from this guy.


EDIT: Err.. and I mean that in a "I'd like to participate, here's my character concept" way. Ahem. Don't mind me. The thoughts ramble through my brain, out my fingers, and off into the ether leaving me a bit dazed and wondering why I'm not wearing pants.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 27, 2006)

Seeing as the Fiend's Embrace died just as soon as I joined it, I'm going to have to try and come up with a concept for this one.  Perhaps a Dragon Shaman, give it a shot with a sea-serpent flavor.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 27, 2006)

Would you consider any of the races from the Shipwrecked book, or perhaps some of the aquatic themed races from the Unearthed Arcana? I would like to try a water based cleric and with the game not starting right away, all the better for my schedule to support it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Would you consider any of the races from the Shipwrecked book, or perhaps some of the aquatic themed races from the Unearthed Arcana? I would like to try a water based cleric and with the game not starting right away, all the better for my schedule to support it.




I'm not sure what Shipwrecked book you mean....did you mean to say Stormwrack?  If so, then yes, that's an acceptable source. In fact, I'd say a great deal of the material in that book is quite appropriate for the setting of this game.

As for UA variant rules, I'll consider anything, but I reserve the right of veto power. 

Also, a character of an aquatic race will certainly require a very strong background to explain why such a character would join a (nonaquatic) adventuring party. Having said that, I'd be happy to consider your character concept. I'll let you know if I think it needs tweaking.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Seeing as the Fiend's Embrace died just as soon as I joined it, I'm going to have to try and come up with a concept for this one.  Perhaps a Dragon Shaman, give it a shot with a sea-serpent flavor.




Consider that other thing merely bad timing, hafrogman.   I'm pleased to see your name here, and I look forward to your concept.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2006)

I know you aren't looking for full characters yet, but how do you plan on determining ability scores? I only ask, because they may have some impact on what kind of concept I come up with.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I know you aren't looking for full characters yet, but how do you plan on determining ability scores? I only ask, because they may have some impact on what kind of concept I come up with.




We will use a point buy...most likely 28 points.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> We will use a point buy...most likely 28 points.




Thanks, that helps!


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

Another one...

I liked Fiend's Embrace too... I wonder, will I like this one?  

I'm tempted to try and play a character similar to that one... but I'll see if I come up with something else...

Ex-pirate... hiding who he was... keeping an eye (the only one he's got left) for his old captain...

Sorcerer... or Battle Sorcerer (from UA)... think Storm Mage... seeking to increase his power to eventually own himself a small fleet or his own Flying Dutchman...


----------



## Tonks (Jul 28, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what Shipwrecked book you mean....did you mean to say Stormwrack?  If so, then yes, that's an acceptable source. In fact, I'd say a great deal of the material in that book is quite appropriate for the setting of this game.
> 
> As for UA variant rules, I'll consider anything, but I reserve the right of veto power.
> 
> Also, a character of an aquatic race will certainly require a very strong background to explain why such a character would join a (nonaquatic) adventuring party. Having said that, I'd be happy to consider your character concept. I'll let you know if I think it needs tweaking.




I did mean Stormwrack, sorry for the slip of the tongue. My initial concepts are an Aventi Priest who has been told that before he can claim his birthright, he must prove himself both above and below the Ocean's depth. His birthright doesn't have to be anything amazing, it is just what drives him during his time of self-exile to accomplish his goal. When the adventure begins, he could be just arriving out of the Ocean's depths and not knowing anything of the area around "x" location, he falls in with the others.

His domains would be Ocean and Strength and while initially he might appear as aloof from the others, that would fade as he got to know them.

The other concept I have rolling around is for a Hadozee swashbuckler/priest of Valkur. He lives for the life at sea and grows restless when the salty air is not blowing in his face. While he will know enough swordplay to hold his own, it will be his spiritual strength that carries him from ship to ship and port to port.


----------



## A'koss (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring as well with a "Race of Water" (UA) Human Scout. Play him up as a sharp-eyed, swashbuckling pilot (or pilot-in-training) - a lot like a young John Blackthorne (Shogun).

More on some background ideas in a bit...


----------



## scranford (Jul 28, 2006)

*Gnome Artificer*

I've been hankering to play a Gnome either Artificer (Eberron Book) or wizard specializing in Alchemy, and alchemical concoctions. I've got many third party sources for new and different alchemical creations which I could present; with prior approval of course. Kind of a Gnome Mcgyver.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 28, 2006)

All righty, lots of interesting submissions so far!  Keep 'em coming!   

I've updated the first post in this thread with a tally of who has expressed interest, and a little blurb about what sort of character has been proposed. You should in no way consider this list binding, it's just to help me keep things straight. It may also help newcomers to the thread, so they can get a quick overview of what party roles are over- or under-represented. I'll be continuously updating that list as concepts are refined and new concepts are added.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm thinking about a Rogue/Fighter or Rogue/Swashbuckler concept right now. Someone who can fight, but also has a variety of skills to use in those non-combat situations.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2006)

*"Mad" Col Tobinson*

They say Col Tobinson was once a fine ship's mate, aye, able to navigate on maps incomplete and uncharted. Many a ship would hire him, and he was decently well off for his efforts. That was his life for many a year, travellin' upon the Blue Mistress called the sea. Even when he got the white hairs, his eye was keen and his mind sharp.

That'd all change with his last trip on the sea. It was a tall, black ship, the Midnight Fury was, and they paid a pretty penny for Col Tobinson. But *something* happened on that trip. No one knows for sure, and, well, Col doesn't speak of it much. All thats really known is that he was found, floating upon floatsam, clutching to gnawed remains of ithe Fury's late Captain, and babbling about "THEM" and "IT CANNOT BE" and similar nightmares.

"Mad" Col was what he was called from that day. He gave up the sea, and instead began lookin'. Lookin' for answers to his problems. He dove into the books upon books, and learnt things that most people wouldn't. They say he can channel some fey power now, and knows more about the dark secrets of the depths than most, but... he's a mad one, "Mad" Col Tobinson is.

~~~

Thinking Human Archivist (Heroes of Horror and online), probably middle-aged at least. Not primary healer role, but divine magic and obscure knowledge/party buffing role.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2006)

The concept will also work as a bard, though I like the Archivist flavoring better; so, keep that in mind for the choosing.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 28, 2006)

While I will work on a more complete history for both chars, is there one that you think might be a better initial fit for the type of campaign you have in mind? Because I may think it is great to have Aquaman or Grape-Ape as chars, they may not be your cup of tea.

Definitely not trying to lock you into anything, but just wanting to have things in the style of campaign you see it being.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 28, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> While I will work on a more complete history for both chars, is there one that you think might be a better initial fit for the type of campaign you have in mind? Because I may think it is great to have Aquaman or Grape-Ape as chars, they may not be your cup of tea.
> 
> Definitely not trying to lock you into anything, but just wanting to have things in the style of campaign you see it being.




I think either of those characters could fit in very well in this campaign.  I'm certainly not averse to either concept. Keep in mind that I'm not only evaluating each character individually, I'm considering how that character might fit into the cohesive whole of an adventuring party. A lot of my decision making boils down to that consideration. Basically, my advice for you is work on the character you'd most enjoy playing. If it's a toss-up, I'll certainly look at both concepts. You're not limited to only one submission.

I do have one question for you, though.  I don't have a copy of Stormwrack handy, so is there a LA for either of those races?


----------



## rowport (Jul 28, 2006)

Malvoisin-

Hey, there!  This sounds like a fantastic idea to me.  My home group is running through Age of Worms right now, and having a great time with the campaign.  I am sure that Savage Tide will be of similar high-quality.

FWIW, I have only had a few PBEM/PBP games.  They had all flamed out fairly quickly, unfortunately!  But, I am certainly interested in playing and post reliably.

My character concept is for Vakra Quinn, the Half-Elf Warlock.  I have always liked the *idea* of half-elves, but never really bought into the PHB idea of their happy, get-along-with-everybody charismatic selves.  Why, I thought, would a half-breed race get along with those that likely ridicule and alienate them?  I mean, half-orcs are never played that way!

Then I read the flavor text of the Scar Enforcer PrC in Races of Destiny, and found the answer!  Instead of playing an Appeaser PHB half-elf, I could be a Defender of the Race!  "Call me half-breed, will you?  <ZAP!>"  

Vakra will be a sneak, from surviving on the outskirts of society, likely in a Port City.  His social skills will fall more on the side of Bluff and Intimidate than Diplomacy, but he will still emphasize the social nature of half-elves as called out in the PHB.  His Warlock abilities would derive from his elven heritage (i.e. more like a sorcerer than a typically fiendish Warlock background), and like most elves, he uses a longsword in melee as well as his innate magical abilities.  (This might be expressed mechanically with Swashbuckler, Rogue, or maybe the Half-Elf Fighter Substitution levels- I would have to think about the details.)  The ultimate expression of his desire to demonstrate the competance and independence of the Half-Elf Race will be via the Scar Enforcer PrC levels, through which he will develop both his martial abilities and his magical abilities, striking a blow for the Half-Elves against the haughty Elves and the judgemental Humans.

Of course, Vakra will work best in a mixed-race party (i.e. not all Humans, where he would feel alienated).  But looking at some of the other submissions, there is a good chance the party will have several 'mis-fits', which would work perfectly.  A bunch of rowdy skalywag privateers strike a Blow for Freedom, and Vakra the Half-Elf is there!


----------



## Tonks (Jul 28, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I think either of those characters could fit in very well in this campaign.  I'm certainly not averse to either concept. Keep in mind that I'm not only evaluating each character individually, I'm considering how that character might fit into the cohesive whole of an adventuring party. A lot of my decision making boils down to that consideration. Basically, my advice for you is work on the character you'd most enjoy playing. If it's a toss-up, I'll certainly look at both concepts. You're not limited to only one submission.
> 
> I do have one question for you, though.  I don't have a copy of Stormwrack handy, so is there a LA for either of those races?




There isn't an LA to either of the races, but the write-up is as follows:

Avent: Medium size. Aquatic and human subtype. Can breathe air and water equally. Base land speed 30', base water speed 30', +8 racial to swim checks and may take a +10 even when normally not allowed to do so. Water spell power: spells with the water description are treated as being CL +1. Human blood when it comes to being able to use certain magic items. Bonus Languages: Aquan, Elven, and Sahuagin.

Hadozee (Humanoid Primate): +2 Dex, -2 Chr.  Medium size. Gliding: Using their arm flaps, they can negate the damage of a fall from any height and allows them to travel 20 ft' horizontal for every 5' of descent. They glide at a speed of 40'. +4 Racial bonus to Balance and CLimb Checks. A hadozee does not lose Dex Bonus to AC when climbing and can climb unimpeded while holding an object in one hand. Bonus Languages: Aquan, Elven and Halfling.

Hope this helps some and I think for the moment I will concentrate on the Aventi and leave plenty of blanks for what his family honor/item might be.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 28, 2006)

This sounds pretty good to me, and I'd like to toss in a melee character--it seems like you need one. 

The first concept I'm thinking is a human barbarian who was previously enslaved by pirates before escaping and surviving the jungles. Having recently found civilization again, he's out for an opportunity to persue revenge. Assuming this fits your setting, I'll flesh it out quite a bit.

Out of curiousity, is this a generic D&D setting, a specific published one, or a fleshed-out homebrew?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, is this a generic D&D setting, a specific published one, or a fleshed-out homebrew?



Like all Paizo's APs, its generic. Well, actually its Greyhawk, but they pretend its generic. 

Mal said is far enough away from Greyhawk mainland that all it really has in common is the deities. And planes. And such.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 29, 2006)

Aventernus might have saved his followers when the people who would become the Aventi sank their island nations, but it is within Ishtishia’s depths that they now live. Those that pray to the elemental god are often tolerated due to the customs of their people, but none of the Aventi has forgotten that when their need was the greatest, Ishtishia did nothing to save them from their fate.

Damash Eriskan’s first memories are of learning to read from the holy texts of Ishtishia and being told by family that when he came of age; he would take the mantle of High Priest from his grandfather and keep the cycle of tradition unbroken. Damash’s thoughts on this matter were irrelevant as Aventi tradition bound him to this fate from the moment he drew his first breath. Taking the vows of an acolyte when he was just ten years of age, Damash mastered the simple orisons quickly, but as his training began to focus on the routine aspects of the faith, he began to chafe under his grandfather’s guidance. He could not understand why his people continued to withdraw more and more to themselves when they had been given the reign of the depths by not just one divine force, but two. He yearned to explore the vast ocean and pay true homage to his aloof god by seeing for himself the beauty of his home.

Damash’s family were not blind to the desires of their kin and sought to harness Damash’s wanderlust and make it something beneficial to their home and kin. Boral Eriskan, Damash’s grandfather, mentioned a relic of the faith that was lost when the original temple was destroyed in the sinking of the islands. Although Boral knew that his grandson was still too young and inexperienced to accomplish a task of this magnitude, he knew the young man would not rest until he had left the enclave at least once. For the next three years, Damash studied the recovered history books of the church until he was able to gather enough information to have a guess at where to begin his search. Gathering his courage and taking armor and weapons from the church, Damash fled one morning heading to the village of “x”, a small fishing town that he felt he could gather some coins and book passage on a fishing boat to a larger city.

It was when he arrived in “x” that he truly learned to harness Ishtishia’s strength. Hiding the fins on his wrists and ankles with cloth wraps, Damash of “x” was born and Damash Eriskan was suppressed. The fishing village was large enough that strangers did sometimes arrive from time to time, but small enough that gossip about those strangers raced like wildfire and soon the bets on what Damash’s “truth” was filled the dock bars he frequented. So far, none of them has gathered the courage to ask him directly.

Damash has been in “x” for almost six months now and he feels the restless spirit growing in him once again. The ocean beacons and while he knows Ishtishia rarely sends obvious omens, Damash prays that riding upon one of the tides Ishtishia will send him the sign he awaits.

Domains: Ocean and Travel.

I changed his selected deity to ease the process of why he would be willing to travel with the others so readily. I apologize for the roughness of the draft, but I will work on cleaning it more if you think this might fit.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 29, 2006)

Nicolai was murdered... or so... well, actually he wasn't, and better Cptn. Segrob and his pirates be certain that Nicolai be cold dead.

At the age of ten Nicolai entered under the service of a travelling merchant as cabin boy. He had always been apt for magic, it just wan't useful for him, at all; given that perspective, Nicolai trained to serve as an aide and scribe than other thing, he was kept around because he was just taken a liking of...

Yet he was unsatisfied. He wasn't born ambitious, sons of fishermen rarely are... But being a cabin boy for a succesful merciless merchant taught him ambition, taught him delicious power, about seizing every opportunity...

_The storm, wonderful house of lightning, all those who dare happen upon you have to bow humbly, be them merchants, princes, or pirates.
The rain, thousands of bolts coming down to caress the ladies of the sea.
I will live the storm_

Enchanted and enthralled he always took upon watch during storms.
_Opportunities:_ so he handed in the planned journey to Cptn. Segrob and so he joined his crew
_Ambition:_ he had realized that where he was he wouldn't rise, so he moved to adquire power...
_Power:_ As Cptn. Segrob had power over him when he tried to move the crew of The Serpent onto mutiny.

After being marooned and returning through misterious means to the ports, after meeting once again the crew of The Serpent, after they thought to have left him dead, floating in the docks on that stormy night...
Nicolai moved under the guise of an old one-eyed beggar until he reached an inland town where he discarded the disguise... the tatoos on his forearms hidden by helpful leather bracers.

He no more knew what he though of pirates and pirate hunters, he no more knew what tho think about naval fleets and merchants. The question was: did he ever knew?

Now it was the time, inland he wouldn't have opportunity to sell his skills as sailor, but as warrior and mage... as a mage who breathed ozone from lighting strikes... 

_After getting the power I -Nicolai- need, The Serpent will no more be caressed by storms; the lighting, blinding, burning rejection will see to them to be under the waves!

And only then shall I rise over the waves... but I must learn patience... untill then..._



Basically he is still a young man who doesn't know what to belive, by the time being what drives him is vengance, but aside from that he is empty, he's never had anyone on his side... he's still got much land and sea to see...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2006)

Work in progress...

*Anar Tovanni*

[sblock]
Class Concept: Rogue/Fighter, moving in a Shadowdancer/Dervish direction. Possibly Duelist.
(Obviously, he’ll have to build into this as the character develops, assuming the campaign lasts that long.)

Most likely stat arrangement:
28 pt buy – Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 14
32 pt buy – Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 14

[/sblock]

Young and dashing, Anar is a man of great passion and little conviction. He has a great love of ships, swordplay, women and strong drink, but lacks the discipline to stick with any one of his loves. After all, variety is the spice of life, or so he will lead you to believe.

Anar grew up on the streets of a busy port town, and early on took to hanging about the docks. With a keen interest in meeting people from the far corners of the world, Tovanni would take to talking to strangers and learning what he may. Eloquent and likeable, it was an easy thing for him to get folk to open up and share their experiences. 

Confident, yet careful, Anar tries to avoid trouble where he may. He has trained his eyes and ears to spot trouble before it starts, and Tovanni is a firm believer that discretion is the better part of valor. Talkative and pleasant, Anar is a deal maker, and believes that if one takes the time, most situations can be solved through negotiation.

At 6’ even and a trim 175 pounds, Anar has a tone, athletic build. His raven hair is nearly shoulder length, and a broad white smile is ever-present upon his face. His eyes are the color of the sea after a storm, and his handsome features make him quite popular with the ladies. Anar is quite taken with dressing in fine clothing, and always tries to maintain a clean, immaculate appearance.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2006)

You know, I'm surprised no one has proposed a ninja yet to show those stupid pirates!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2006)

*Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin gray elven beguiler*

To hear the mountain elf tell it, he won knowledge of illusions from the demon prince Fraz Urb Lu and a frost giant jarl after besting all comers at cards in Queen Titania's faerie court. His enchantments were taught by the green dragon Matsuu Dargus before she disappeared from the world in a cloud of ravens. A djinn blessed him with an eye for trapspringing after he released the air spirit from a brass bottle trap. He has travelled the Wild Coast, the Kingdom of Dream, and the Courts of the Fey.

Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin is a gray elf beguiler. Like most elves magic came easily to Kalen. He dove into the mysteries of mind magic, the arts of illusion and enchantment. Reality and truth are states of mind he bends to his will. He has a wanderlust to see and experience the wonders and charms of the worlds, both real and imagined. Not one to brood, Kalen faces life's challenges with optimism and good humor.

Taller and grander appearing than typical high elves, Kalen is a handsome golden haired gray elf. His violet eyes are full of amusment and self confidence. He typically attires himself in striking clothes of silver cloth.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> You know, I'm surprised no one has proposed a ninja yet to show those stupid pirates!




Are you saying to fight pirates you need REAL ULTIMATE POWER?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Are you saying to fight pirates you need REAL ULTIMATE POWER?





I'm afraid that neither pirates or ninjas have a chance against Wizards and Clerics! They have the REAL ULTIMATE POWER. Maybe I need to put together a website.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 29, 2006)

Speaking of power, I am thinking of using one of Damash's Feats to gain access to the Storm Domain and show that as Damash has traveled he has began to take on the slow boiling anger of the sea. From there he would maybe take a few lvls in the Stormcaster PrC if we go far enough and I get picked up for it..

Although if I made the Hadozee I could almost have a monkey ninja pirate which spells fun for the entire family!


----------



## rowport (Jul 29, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Speaking of power, I am thinking of using one of Damash's Feats to gain access to the Storm Domain and show that as Damash has traveled he has began to take on the slow boiling anger of the sea. From there he would maybe take a few lvls in the Stormcaster PrC if we go far enough and I get picked up for it..
> 
> Although if I made the Hadozee I could almost have a monkey ninja pirate which spells fun for the entire family!



Tonks-

While the storm cleric would probably be more useful to the party, you cannot beat the Monkey Ninja Pirate for sheer coolness.  

EDIT: It looks like a couple of you guys are fleshing out your concepts; I was not sure if I should do that now, or wait to hear for the selected list?


----------



## Tonks (Jul 29, 2006)

I went ahead and typed up the backstory because it was burning a hole in my mind and I needed to get it out. I know that the deadline is a long way away, but when the spirit hits you, you just let it flow..

Yeah, nothing says fun like monkies with blades and mad ninja skills!


----------



## A'koss (Jul 29, 2006)

*Well, if everyone else is going to do it... ;-)*

*Valin Kholgard*

To say that the sea is in Valin's blood is very likely not far from the truth. For every third or forth generation the house of Kholgard has seen a son or daughter born with an unusual aptitute (or perhaps more accurately, _adaptation_) for the sea. It has always been seen as a mixed blessing however as every Kholgard who has possessed this rare trait has an unwavering predilection to attract trouble in a manner similar to that of otyughs attracting flies or dragons and gold-lusting adventurers...

Valin certainly did not need much encouragement to seek his fortune far from the shores of the Wild Coast where he was raised. Since he was old enough to scrub a ship deck, Valin has always had one eye on the distant horizon, sailing with both merchant and mercenary warships to any port he had not yet seen. Valin developed a wide variety of useful skills growing up in seedy port towns and aboard ship with questionably motivated captains. Only Valin's skill in getting out of trouble exceeded his in finding it, but he wouldn't have it any other way. "Who wants a dull life anyway...?"

As he grew older he developed a keen love of maps and cartography and in recent years began training as a ship's pilot. Over the last year Valin has kept his own rutter (which he values almost as much as his own life) and detailed journal of his travels _(might be an interesting RP element in this game?)_. Valin's eye is still on the distant horizon and desires to one day pilot-captain the single greatest ship on the sea and fill in a few of those blanks still left on the map...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 29, 2006)

rowport said:
			
		

> Tonks-
> 
> While the storm cleric would probably be more useful to the party, you cannot beat the Monkey Ninja Pirate for sheer coolness.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like a couple of you guys are fleshing out your concepts; I was not sure if I should do that now, or wait to hear for the selected list?




*rowport*, you're certainly welcome to flesh out your concept more now, if you want to.  If nothing else, it gives me more to go on, as far as your creativity, and your writing skills. 

Having said that, I may ask my selected six players to modify their backgrounds, if it makes it easier to integrate the character into the setting, or assemble the party.

And, some people don't like to invest a lot of time creating a background for a character that may or may not get selected for the game, which I can understand.  So it's totally up to you.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> And, some people don't like to invest a lot of time creating a background for a character that may or may not get selected for the game, which I can understand.  So it's totally up to you.



Yep, I know a lot about that. But Mad Col has a bit of an odd class, so I wanted a give a bit of pre-justification.


----------



## rowport (Jul 29, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> *rowport*, you're certainly welcome to flesh out your concept more now, if you want to.  If nothing else, it gives me more to go on, as far as your creativity, and your writing skills.



Malvoisin-

OK, cool, thanks!  My notes are on my work PC (  ) so I cannot get to them until Monday.  I will clean them up and post again then!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2006)

rowport said:
			
		

> Malvoisin-
> 
> OK, cool, thanks!  My notes are on my work PC (  ) so I cannot get to them until Monday.  I will clean them up and post again then!




Always good to hear that the company's payroll dollars are being used wisely!


----------



## JDragon (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok,  I really would love to get in on this Adventure Path.  I ran about half of the first one before schedules started conflictin  and made it through the first third of the second one before my group fell apart.

I'm thinking a Human Shugenja (Water Elemental Focus), possibly from the far side of the world, recently ship wrecked, trying to start anew, with an unknonw back ground as to why he's so far from home.

Let me know if you need more.


----------



## rowport (Aug 1, 2006)

*Vakra Quinn*

Vakra Quinn is an angry soul, quietly seething in his resentment of the human and elven societies which both cast him as an outsider.  While he resents members of both races, he hates himself more still.  He struggles to prove his worth, and through doing so, to Champion the cause of the Half-Elf, a distinct race worthy of respect and a place in society.

Quinn wields a longword or casts the raw magic at his command, his martial skill and magical aptitude both reflecting his elven birthright.  His rage is most human.  Quinn hides in the shadows looking for the best opportunity to strike, valuing success in battle more highly than honorable means.

“Stupid human.  You think you know everything, as usual, you damned dirty ape.”


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2006)

Human Dragon Shaman (Bronze Dragon)

Ye gads I can be overly verbose.  Ah well, here is my story for my character concept.  I hope you don't mind I took a few liberties here and there.  I assumed the overall adventure path plot would be the same as the last two and the world would require saving eventually   

[sblock=background]To the south there lies a small island, far away from any other land.  On the island is a single village, isolated people living simple lives, fishing and gathering food from the jungle.  On the far side of the island, lie the rocky cliffs of the Storm Serpents.  The storm serpents are huge, scaled creatures of the waves, ferocious and terrifying, and yet seemingly benevolent.  They are protectors of the island and its people, but they remain apart, only appearing when they wish to, and never speaking although their behavior shows them to be highly intelligent.  They are worshipped by the people, who travel through the jungle to leave offerings at the top of the cliffs.

Highest amongst the people are the Shaman, those who's lives have been touched by the serpents.  Those brave enough to stand in their presence, and favored enough to have seen them enough to learn their ways.  They serve as the connection between the people and the serpents, interpreting their wishes and guiding the people.

This is the way it has been for countless generations.  But a century ago, ships began arriving at the island bringing new people and change.  New trade, new routes and a small island caught in the middle, the perfect place to stop for fresh water and food.  It has brought prosperity to the island, but not without a price.  Since the first ships arrived, the serpents have not been seen. . . except by me.

My grandfather was the last of the shaman, ancient and wise, he stood in the presence of the storm serpents when he was still but a boy.  Since the serpents left, no new shaman have arisen.  The old ways are fading, and new blood seeks to challenge the them for supremacy.  With the fall of the shaman, the merchants have risen to supremacy.  Those among us who abandon the old ways and use the newcomers to gain wealth and power.  My grandfather has tried to maintain influence among the villagers, but he is old and tired and few listen to him.  The merchants claim that the serpents have abandoned us, and that we should forget them in turn.  When I was still a boy, the conflict came to a head.  Their leader, Gharon argued with my grandfather and then struck him down.  The blow was not terrible, but the insult was, and I could tell that it had destroyed my grandfather's spirit.  

That night, I snuck away from the village and walked alone through the jungle to the cliffs.  There, I did as no one before and instead of remaining at the top, I climbed down the cliffs.  I found caverns at the bottom, hidden among the waves and rocks.  I crept inwards into the dark, seeking answers.  Instead I found the last thing I ever expected.  He was larger than any of the outlanders sailing ships, deep bronze in color and the most incredible thing I have ever witnessed.  I was a twelve year old boy, barefoot in the darkness staring into the eyes of my god. . .  and I exploded with wrath.

I yelled, I swore, I demanded answers.  I stood facing a creature large enough to swallow me whole and I felt no fear.  He looked at me in silence and I railed against him.  Eventually I wore myself out and sank to the cavern floor sobbing.  The storm serpent stared into my eyes and spoke to me.

"I am truly sorry, child, for what has become of your people.  But know that my kind could not remain here while the trade winds blow so many men upon your shores.  When it was your kind and mine we had our peace and our privacy, but now we must find another place."

I stood stunned into silence at being the first of the villagers to be granted the boon of being spoken to by the Storm Serpents.  Eventually I recovered myself and we spoke at length that night, of change and the world beyond the island and what was to become of my people.  He had only returned to remove the last evidence of their presence, and tommorrow he would leave as well.  He told me that perhaps one day, after the trade ships were gone, that his kind might return to the island, but that would be long after my time had passed.  I drifted into sleep in the cavern, talking to the last of the Storm Serpents.  When I awoke I was lying just outside the village, had I dreamed it all?  No, I was sure it was real.

I rushed into the village to tell the people that I had seen the Storm Serpent, but the laughed and cuffed me and accused me of lying to save my grandfather's pride.  Even my grandfather himself seemed doubtful, but when he looked into my eyes as I spoke he knew the truth.  From that moment onwards he trained me to be the last shaman.  

The people may not follow us, but we still exist to aid them.  The serpents may no long remain, but we still exist to serve them.

The day my grandfather died, I carried his body to the cliffs and set him upon a pyre there, as the wind and flames carried his spirit into the far distance, after the serpents.  when I returned home there was an outland ship docked.  The captain came ashore with his men.  That night he sought me out and handed me a sealed letter, saying a strange man in a distant port had paid him to deliver it.  Curious, I read the letter . . . it confounded me to no end.  Not from any man at all, but from things it mentioned it had to be from the Storm Serpent.  The letter spoke of dark times to come, and an evil wind blowing that would spell doom for my people and the world at large.  It bade me perform one last service for the Storm Serpents.  I was to travel into the world at large and do what I could to stem the tide.  He could give me no further guidance on my path, but said that it would find me in time.  The next day when the outlander ship left the island. . . I was on board.[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 1, 2006)

I've just been over to Paizo's site (worth checking out, they have an entire ST messageboard) and listening to some of James Jacob's comments there and on these boards and I have to say the Savage Tide AP is shaping up to _very_ cool indeed. Even better than I was expecting...   

They definitely have an eye on cool locales, PC props, wee beasties and better eye on pacing than the previous APs. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 2, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Human Dragon Shaman (Bronze Dragon)
> 
> Ye gads I can be overly verbose.  Ah well, here is my story for my character concept.  I hope you don't mind I took a few liberties here and there.  I assumed the overall adventure path plot would be the same as the last two and the world would require saving eventually




Yeah, that's probably a safe assumption...


----------



## Tabbycatt (Aug 2, 2006)

Character concept.. character concept.. *thinks*  I've never played in a play by post before.. but I've been meaning to give it a try for quite some time... I've played regular table top for about five years now.. =3... Alright... still have a few days to think... *puts some Deep Thought into it...*  Forgive the bad pun... >.>


----------



## Tabbycatt (Aug 2, 2006)

A Half-Elf druid by the name of Irisa.  I would like to use a few druid rule variants, including making her a spontaneous caster as well as giving up her wild shape abilities in exchange for ones that would make her a better hunter.  I didn't intend to have such a detailed backstory already.. but it happened anyway.. enjoy! ^^;

[sblock=backstory]Irisa was abandoned at birth by her Elven mother who left the mewling infant deep in the forest to fend for herself.  Perhaps it was luck or the work of divine intervention but before any harm could befall the babe a wandering druid of Obad-Hai stumbled across her path.  

- - -

Jared Narin had been living alone in these woods for many long years, enjoying the solitary and quiet life of a hermit where he could commune with his god in peace.  Traversing familiar trails and winding his way easily through the thick forest foliage he gave pause at a set of humanoid footprints in the loamy soil laid out before him.  His first thought was to avoid the tracks all together, to continue following the unmarked trail back to his ramshackle hut, but after a few moments of quiet contemplation a uncharacteristic feeling of curiosity got the better of him and he soon found himself on the hunt.

The tracks led him deep into the woods and it appeared as if whatever had made them was traveling slowly and possibly injured.  After near a half hour hike the trail stopped in a small clearing where it appeared that a small scuffle took place with the injured creature was nowhere insight.  He moved in closer to better examine the scene of the ‘fight’ where already he could tell a fair amount of blood had been spilled.  As he approached a soft cry sent chills down his spine causing the little hairs to rise on the back of his neck.  “Surely it couldn’t be…”  He strained to listen and it wasn’t long before he caught the sound again coming from behind a large oak at the edge of the clearing.  He held his breath as he hesitantly circled the base of the tree and found what he had feared.  Lying on the ground and surely only a few hours old was a helpless infant, fallen oak leaves acted as swaddling clothes clinging to the afterbirth still present on the child.  Jared took a step back and scanned the tree line hoping that he would see the mother returning to claim her child.  He waited nearly an hour, but she never came.  Stroking his long beard nervously he looked down to the newborn and firmed his resolve.  With old and gnarled hands he stooped down and gently picked her up, cradling her in his arms.  He quietly looked her over, a small tuft of red hair clung damply to her scalp and two bright blue eyes stared fuzzily up at her rescuer.  From the looks of her ears she appeared to be a half-breed.  “What mess did this old fool get himself into now?”  Shaking his head he turned and left without another word.

- - -

He named her Irisa, Irisa Narin after his own mother long since departed from this plane.  He taught her the things he knew, of plants and animals, how to hunt and survive on what the forest provided them.  She was a happy child and eager to learn all that he could teach her, absorbing the knowledge like a sponge.  She was a joy to have around, but he knew it wouldn’t last forever.  

The druid was already an elderly man upon finding little Irisa and he didn’t long survive her reaching adulthood.  Upon his passing she made the difficult decision to venture outside of her forest home, perhaps see this thing called an ocean that Jared said lay to the <appropriate direction of the ocean nearest to where the adventure will take place>.  She gathered her staff, called her wolf Malcom to her side and prepared to set off on the first adventure of her young life.
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that neither pirates or ninjas have a chance against Wizards and Clerics! They have the REAL ULTIMATE POWER. Maybe I need to put together a website.



Beaten to it


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Beaten to it




Damn! Always beaten to the punch.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Mal:

Mad Col is focused on dark lore that twists sanity a bit (good for a strange extra planar pirate yarn). I was wondering if you have access to the rest of Heroes of Horror and are considering the use of the taint rules? The reason I ask is because it would reflect some of of the things Col has already experienced and there are a few things in there I am looking at. 

Again, could be reflected w/ RP as a bard, but I like some of the mechanics I see. 

Let me know.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal:
> 
> Mad Col is focused on dark lore that twists sanity a bit (good for a strange extra planar pirate yarn). I was wondering if you have access to the rest of Heroes of Horror and are considering the use of the taint rules? The reason I ask is because it would reflect some of of the things Col has already experienced and there are a few things in there I am looking at.
> 
> ...




Actually, stonegod, I don't have Heroes of Horror. I have heard a bit about the Archivist class...enough so that I can adequately consider Mad Col for inclusion into the game.

I don't know anything about taint rules, though. What can you tell me about that? If it catches my interest, I am certainly open to including it. Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about taint rules, though. What can you tell me about that? If it catches my interest, I am certainly open to including it. Thanks!



There is some cool things, and some odd things, and some things that require fairly obvious tweaks to fix, but more than I can type at the moment.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> There is some cool things, and some odd things, and some things that require fairly obvious tweaks to fix, but more than I can type at the moment.




Okay, no problem....I'll have to take a trip to the bookstore in the next few days, and check it out.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 3, 2006)

trip to the bookstore? no need -*cough*- why would you go?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> trip to the bookstore? no need -*cough*- why would you go?




Land Outcast...you are always a great reference!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Land Outcast...you are always a great reference!



Except the taint mechanic in HoH is significantly different than the one presented in UA.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, heres a little back ground to help flesh out my idea.

Akagi Harishia is of noble birth to a lord of the emporrers court in his homeland far across the sea from where he finds himself now.

Due to a slight against another noble of higher standing Akagi was to be executted, but his father at great risk to his honor and family made arangements for him to travel to foreign lands untill one day that it will be safe for him to return home.

A few days short of land fall the ship was caught in a storm, which badly damaged the ship, Akagi thanks to his affinity for water was able to keep him self and several other passangers alive until they were found by a passing ship. 

He now in port with the few things he saved and a small amount of coin given to him by the people he helped from the ship.

JDragon


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey all,

With one week to go now until I make my player selections, I just thought I'd jump in with a few comments.

First, I can tell already that it's going to be a very tough selection process. I think many of the concepts submitted are very cool, and I appreciate how many of you have really seized on the central themes of the campaign in drawing up your ideas. Finding six quality players will not be difficult at all.

With respect to party balance, it seems that the mix is skewed very heavily towards magic users (both arcane and divine), and nimble, skillful combatants. That's great, but if I had to make my selection right now, I think the party would be quite light on frontline melee bruisers (with only one submission that fits that mold...a barbarian), and would lack a true 'locks and traps' rogue type (I don't really think any of the submissions so far fit that mold).

I mention this so that any new applicants over the next week can see the areas of need, and draft concepts accordingly. Also, I have no problem looking at more than one submission from a player (as Tonks has already done), so if anyone in the existing pool wants to throw out an extra idea to fit the needs mentioned, it could be a way of increasing your chances of getting in.

Having said that, good players are more important to me than party balance, so we could still wind up with a party that isn't strong in certain areas. If so, the PCs will just have to creatively compensate somehow.   

Keep the ideas flowing, everyone! I've enjoyed reading everyone's great stuff so far.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

Beguilers have trapfinding as a class ability; search, disable device, and open locks as class skills; and six skill points per level plus int as a prime class ability stat. Elves have that auto detect secret doors ability. They could be considered trapspringing rogues with charm and illusion magic and no sneak attack. Just FYI for that trapspringing niche


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Beguilers have trapfinding as a class ability; search, disable device, and open locks as class skills; and six skill points per level plus int as a prime class ability stat. Elves have that auto detect secret doors ability. They could be considered trapspringing rogues with charm and illusion magic and no sneak attack. Just FYI for that trapspringing niche




Nice spin, man. Nice.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 4, 2006)

Luckily for me then that I just watched the remake of Planet of the Apes the other night and have an idea or two for a Hadozee fighter. While I am not sure how we can work the armor issues to take in account his arm flaps, I am sure we can figure something out.

I have a bard concept to finish first for Strahd's game, but after that it is monkey madness for me.


----------



## Tabbycatt (Aug 4, 2006)

I thought of thinking of a rogue alternative... but.. I thought I might try playing something different... My current dnd character is.. umm.. a rogue/sorc working towards Arcane Trickster.. last character that got a nasty trap set off on her was a halfling rogue...  I've also had two different fairy rogues.. turning invisible at will is a nice ability ^^;


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Having said that, good players are more important to me than party balance, so we could still wind up with a party that isn't strong in certain areas. If so, the PCs will just have to creatively compensate somehow.



As stated, the beguilier can fit large part of the rogu'n, and be a face as well. Mad Col (either as arhcivist or bard) could be a face, but I don't think it would fit:

"Aye. I see yar have the Golden Skull of Tagrash we be need'n to save the warld. That their Skull has driven more than a mite of people mad, and I wouldn't want to wait for the flaming slugs to be eating through yar eyes as those that bear that foul trickent always do. No, we'll take that thar Skull from yar, and you'd better be thank'n us for it."



But more seriously, if this is like the other APs (I'm running Age of Worms now), a party buffer and knowledge person is, while not vital, a strong asset.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

But. . . I really liked my story   

I guess if I had to I could submit . . . .

GRUNTHUG THE LINEAR

A half-orc of such single minded devotion that his head only has room for one idea, to protect his charge.  He would have devoted himself to one of the other characters before the start of the game and mindless act to protect that character.

He'd look something like this. . . .

```
STR 19
DEX 13
CON 14
INT  6
WIS 10
CHA  8
```

Grunthug's quote of the day:  THUGRUNT* SMASH!

* He knows his name consists of these two syllables, he just can't always keep the order straight.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But. . . I really liked my story




No worries, hafrogman, I like it too.....

Much more so than this Thuggish Grunter anyway.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww, so that's a no for poor Grunthug?

He was quite useful when he was my cleric's cohort for my group's Age of Worms run.  Even a few levels below the rest of us he was terribly effective.

Charge.  Damage.  Repeat.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aww, so that's a no for poor Grunthug?
> 
> He was quite useful when he was my cleric's cohort for my group's Age of Worms run.  Even a few levels below the rest of us he was terribly effective.
> 
> Charge.  Damage.  Repeat.




'The Linear' indeed......  

Anyway, I was just reviewing the Dragon Shaman in my PHB2, and realized that class is better suited for melee than I remembered.  Good to know....


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 4, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 'The Linear' indeed......
> 
> Anyway, I was just reviewing the Dragon Shaman in my PHB2, and realized that class is better suited for melee than I remembered.  Good to know....




He thought in straight lines.      He might not have known what "linear" was, but he was that.

Yes, the Dragon Shaman is a fairly versatile class.  I will plead guilty to planning for a more skirmishy type character, but I can always adjust depending on what other characters you pick, or if you indeed pick me at all.


----------



## Tabbycatt (Aug 4, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> No worries, hafrogman, I like it too.....
> 
> Much more so than this Thuggish Grunter anyway.



I would have to agree with you on that thought ^_~


----------



## rowport (Aug 4, 2006)

I think the grunting bit is entertaining at a game table, but would lose something in translations to PbP!  

Malvoisin, I am pretty solid on my character concept, so will stick with that one.  Applying the methods of Voadam the Spinmeister, I will observe that a Warlock can be plenty sneaky with the right invocations!    Still, Vakra would be all thumbs when it came to Opening Locks or Disabling Devices.    And, *forget* front-line fighting!  

Ah, well.  How about entertainment?  [begins juggling]


----------



## Tabbycatt (Aug 4, 2006)

rowport said:
			
		

> Ah, well.  How about entertainment?  [begins juggling]




[Much ooooing and ahhhhing ensues]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2006)

Keep in mind that my character concept, Anar, will be starting as rogue, and be quite sneaky as well. He'll most like have some skill in locks and possibly traps as well. So I think we'll be okay on those aspects.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Aug 4, 2006)

Hrm. I have this idea that's been brewing in my head for the last couple of days. I blame WotC's articles for it.

Ambush drake. (7 level racial class)

His hook would be that he is a little young 'un (1st lvl) that was put up for sale in Sasserine as an oddity. Either another PC or NPC could have purchased him/freed him/allied up with him (especially any ranger/druid/dragon-loving types).

Yeah, I know there's limited flying built in, as well as a breath weapon, but they aren't /that/ powerful a build. And if you are looking for a front-line fighter...well...y'know...

I could go into more detail with a background, but I wanted to check to see if this even had a chance of making it in.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Hrm. I have this idea that's been brewing in my head for the last couple of days. I blame WotC's articles for it.
> 
> Ambush drake. (7 level racial class)
> 
> ...




Well, I won't say it doesn't have _any_ chance at all....but it's pretty 'out there' for my tastes. It would have to be a _really_ compelling background.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Aug 4, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Well, I won't say it doesn't have _any_ chance at all....but it's pretty 'out there' for my tastes. It would have to be a _really_ compelling background.




I can dig it. I'd say the same thing myself. I'll see what I can put together. 

I DM so frequently that I never get a chance to play. I've got other ideas as well. *ponder*


----------



## rowport (Aug 4, 2006)

Tabbycatt said:
			
		

> [Much ooooing and ahhhhing ensues]



Thanks for the vote of support, TC!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2006)

Mal:

Here is the summary of the taint rules from HoH. I would like Mad Col to start with mild taint so he could take the Lunatic Insight tainted feat (if an archivist or bard) or the Forbidden Lore feat (if a bard).
[sblock=Taint Rules]*Taint*

Taint is bad stuff. It affects you physically (corruption) or mentally (depravity). There are three levels of each (mild, moderate, severe), measured by taint points. The level of taint one can withstand depends on one's Constitution (for corruption) or Wisdom (for depravity). As one gains more taint, one gains penalties depending on the type of taint. At higher levels (moderate and severe), one also gets a bonus feat (usually, but not strictly, used for a Taint Feat, see below). If one exceeds their taint threshold, they die or go stark raving mad.

Taint is gained by being exposed to tainted regions (corruption, usually), seeing/reading disturbing things (depravity, usually), and the attacks of certain monsters. A Fortitude or Will save can be used to negate the gain. It is difficult, but not impossible, to remove taint and there are ways to protect against it.

Undead and outsiders can have natural taint levels (and can have attacks that give taint) based upon their Charisma. It does not harm them, but allows them to qualify for Taint Feats. Thing to be fixed #1: RAW, undead and outsiders can gain more taint, but this really should be constant to fix some exploits. Thing to be fixed #2: Undead have no Constitution, but corruption levels are based on Con. Fix: Treat them as having a 10 Con. Thing to be fixed #3: High levels of taint give bonus feats to balance out the negative effects. As undead and outsiders do not gain these effects, it may make sense not to grant them the bonus feats.

*Taint Feats*

These feats require certain levels of taint and cannot be used without them. Examples: Lunatic Insight (All knowledge skills are treated as trained, +2 bonus on Init and saves vs. fear) and Forbidden Lore (gain a bonus on the use of lore ability based upon corruption level if topic is related to corruption).

*Tainted PrCs*

There are a few of them there. I like the Tainted Scholar, and I think it works for a mad archivist (but would need to be modified to allow them). NPCs Tainted Scholars need to be carefully looked at for CR due to the way the taint interacts with spellcasting ability (similar to that used by the Blood Sorcerer in the UA taint rules LO pointed out).[/sblock]


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll give it a shot.

I'm thinking of a Sorcerer with a few levels of rogue. 

*Sebrina Cardell*

Wild, adventurous and beautiful, Sebrina has spent most of her life around ships.  Daughter of a wealthy merchant captain, she has spent more time on the decks of ships than on dry land. She loves the freedom of the sea, the raw power of the waves and the mournful song the wind sings as it blows over the ocean. 

Sebrina started traveling with her father soon after her tenth birthday as the ship's gopher. With a pleasant and bubbly personality she was well liked by the crew and soon they were teaching her simple ship tasks. By her fifteenth birthday no one was able to deny that she was as good a sailor as any on the crew.

While she doesn't look for trouble, when it finds her she deals with it directly, not waiting or looking for someone else to help her. She doesn't consider herself a fighter but knows how to use a knife when it's needed.

Short and slim with dark skin, she's quite an eyeful in a sailor's breaches and shirt. Her eyes are a sparkling blue and she always has a ready smile for a friend.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, Going to throw a second idea out.

Aquatic Elf - Fighter

Per the FR Races of Faerun
EL +1
+2 Dex, -2 Int
Weapon Prof Trident, Long Spear & Net
Swin Speed 40' 
+8 on swim checks
Can take 10 on swim checks even if rushed or threatened
Can so a run action while swimming as long as in straight line
Imporved Low Light Vision
Gills / can be out of water for 1 hour per point of Con 

I'm open to ideas to adjust abilities and/or spread them out over the first few levels to balance out the +1 EL.

More details to come....

JDragon


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

Okay, Col has been burning a hole in my mind, so I have flushed out some details to help generate hooks to the adventure (he has previous dealings with both wealthy merchants and more scandalous types), spell out his role, and give a sense of where he might know other potential PCs. Feedback welcome.

*Teaser*


> They say Col Tobinson was once a fine ship's mate, aye, able to navigate on maps incomplete and uncharted. Many a ship would hire him, and he was decently well off for his efforts. That was his life for many a year, travellin' upon the Blue Mistress called the sea. Even when he got the white hairs, his eye was keen and his mind sharp.
> 
> That all be changed with his last trip on the sea. A tall, black ship, the Midnight Fury was, and paid a pretty penny for Col Tobinson. But something happened on that trip. No one knows for sure, and, well, Col doesn't speak of it much. All thats really known is that he was found, floating upon floatsam, clutching to gnawed remains of the Fury's late Captain, and babbling about *"THEM"* and *"IT CANNOT BE"* and similar nightmares.
> 
> "Mad" Col was what we be calling him from that day. He gave up the sea, and instead began lookin'. Lookin' for answers to questions only he be know'n. He dove into books upon books, and learnt things that most people wouldn't. They say he can channel some carsed power now, and knows more about the dark secrets of the depths than most, but... he's a mad one, "Mad" Col Tobinson is.



[sblock=Background]Col was born to a sailing family in Sasserine, an only child. He grew up near, on, and under the water. His youth was not remarkable for one of his middling station.

Col had been a sailor and than navigator in and around the waters of Sasserine for almost five decades. His services were used by wealthy captains both legitimate and questionable. Col was well regarded both for his skill and for his discretion. Col also had a keen mind for remembering forgotten grottos, dangerous reefs, and the frightening tales that sailors tell each other. These germs of tales would germinate into the obsession that now grips him.

Col built himself a good bit a wealth during his travels. He was not as rich as some of his merchant captains, but better off than many. It is this money that he burnt through after the incident on the Midnight Fury trying to learn the things he needed so desperately to learn. He started with the books only accessible to the wealthy; when they would not have him anymore, he found lore wherever he could, making bargains with disreputable sorts in town. He as spent almost every coin on seeking occult knowledge, and now lives almost in a destitute existence. No one will hire him for his sailing skills anymore, though a few secretly seek him out on bits of arcane knowledge about the area they will sail through---just enough to sustain his existence.[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance and Personality]Mad Col is a man in his middle ages who looks like he has not been taking care of himself. His salt-and-pepper hair is in tangles, and his beard would make a dwarf cry. His hands and face show the signs of a life at sea with permanent creases and a deeply burnt tan. Col has piercing hazel eyes, and strangely enough, all of his teeth (apparently, he likes his citrus). He has obviously slept in his clothes a few times.

Col is obsessed with forbidden lore almost to the point of monomania. He sees dark signs everywhere, and always has a comment on the strangeness of the world, peppering his speech with such observations. He is quite erudite in his knowledge, even if he expresses it in a course, semi-educated manner. The one thing he absolutely will not talk about is what happened on the Midnight Fury, and asking him about it is a quick way to boil his anger.[/sblock]
[sblock=Role]Mad Col is really two potential concepts: an archivist from Heroes of Horror or a bard, both focused on taboo, sanity-bending lore. In both roles, he would be a secondary caster (divine or arcane), party buffer, and master of knowledge (in order of increasing importance). He makes a good "fifth"-character and fits roles that have benefits in Paizo APs. While Col is mad, he understands the benefits of teamwork and sees his pursuit of dark knowledge as a way of protecting others from it; he is by no means a lone wolf/non-team player.

If possible, Mad Col would use some of the taint mechanics from Heroes of Horror to represent his decreasing sanity. This is not vital to his concept and, if too cumbersome, can be dropped.

Col's abilities would focus on Intelligence foremost, with Wisdom and Charisma as needed (the former more important if a bard). He will be a secondary combatant, most likely using a sickle (in its role as a shipboard weapon) and a longspear from the back. I see him as starting at least middle aged if acceptable. He is most definitely not Lawful, most likely Chaotic Neutral.

Mad Col's spells would focus on divinations (to help his mad research) with other spells that fit his flavor (maddening enchantments, summoning of fell creatures to bargain for protection, power, and knowledge, etc.). Feats would be in a similar vein. Knowledge skills would be paramount, with a vestige of some sailing skills that have deteriorated since his madness (a few ranks in Knowledge (geography), Profession (sailor), and Survival).

For PrCs and such, Mad Col would aim for occult lore classes such as the Alienist (CA), Tainted Scholar (HoH), Loremaster (DMG), and similar that benefit his knowledge and buffing abilities. I think Tainted Scholar works best (would have to be slightly modified for archivists), but, as it relies on the taint rules, is of course optional.[/sblock]
To ease forming a party, here are some potential hooks to tie Mad Col to other characters. Feel free to expand.
[sblock=Possible Relationship to Potential Players]_Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin, Gray Elven Beguiler (Voadam)_ - Kalen would probably know Col after the Midnight Fury incident, or at least heard tales of him in Sasserine. Mad Col may have attempted a conversation once with the elf to see if any of his "tales" held the key to Col's mad quest.

_Ozurr Brandskegg (Brogarn)_ - Could have run across him in Sasserine after his madness; they could have been looking for the same bit of lore on the Watery Gyre of Algenon: Ozurr to learn its spells, Col for the stories of its weakness.

_Unnamed Dragon Shaman (hafrogman)_ - "Sane" Col may have served as the navigator on the ship that brought the shaman to civilization; afterwards, he may have sought out the shaman for the lore of his people.

_Nicolai, Human Sorcerer (Land Outcast)_ - It is unlikely Col served on The Serpent, but he may have been on a ship predated by it.

_Damash Eriskan, Aventi Priest (Tonks)_ - Upon reaching Sasserine, Damash may have heard of a madman that studies the occult lore of the isles and sought him out.

_Unnamed Hadozee Swashbuckler (Tonks)_ - No idea.  Col would definitely be interested in such an oddity.

_Valin Kholgard, Human Scout/Future Pilot/Captian (A'koss)_ - Valin may have trained under Col before the Black Fury incident for piloting skills and formed a friendship then; Valin may feel sorry or scorn for his former teacher now.

_Unnamed Gnome Alchemist (scranford)_ - The alchemist may have been on board a vessel that "Sane" Col worked on or been the subject of one of "Mad" Col's investigations for knowledge.

_Anar Tovanni, Rogue/Fighter (Rhun)_ - Not enough background to speculate.

_Vakra Quinn, the Half-Elf Warlock (rowport)_ - May have crossed paths in the town before and after the Midnight Fury incident; if Vakra associates with one of the less reputable groups in Sasserine, he may of encountered a desperate Col looking for odd lore.

_Unnamed Barbarian (Ringmereth)_ - Col may have been on the vessel the barbarian used to flee to civilization after his escape.

_Akagi Harishia, Shugenja (JDragon)_ - Col would surely seek out this odd traveler for potential tales that could hold the key to the secrets he seeks, though Col would likely upset the outlander's sensibilities.

_Irisa, Half-Elf Druid (Tabbycat)_ - Col may have tried to delve Irisa's druidic secrets to add to the mysteries he studies.

_Sebrina Cardell, Sorcerer (Saloric Windrunner)_ - It is likely that Col was employed by Sebrina's family before the incident and they may have met each other then; she could feel pity or disdain for his current state.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2006)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Ok, Going to throw a second idea out.
> 
> Aquatic Elf - Fighter
> 
> ...





I think the gills limitation are a deal killer but here is the srd aquatic elf, with no LA.

Aquatic Elf

Also called sea elves, these creatures are waterbreathing cousins to land-dwelling elves.

Aquatic elves fight underwater with tridents, spears, and nets.
Aquatic Elf Traits (Ex)

These traits are in addition to the high elf traits, except where noted.

    * +2 Dexterity, -2 Intelligence. These adjustments replace the high elf’s ability score adjustments.
    * An aquatic elf has the aquatic subtype.
    * An aquatic elf has a swim speed of 40 feet.
    * Gills: Aquatic elves can survive out of the water for 1 hour per point of Constitution (after that, refer to the suffocation rules).
    * Superior Low-Light Vision: Aquatic elves can see four times as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of low illumination. This trait replaces the high elf’s low-light vision.
    * Favored Class: Fighter. This trait replaces the high elf’s favored class.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think the gills limitation are a deal killer but here is the srd aquatic elf, with no LA.
> 
> Aquatic Elf
> 
> ...




So the only things I'm seeing that are different are the +8 to swim / taking 10 on swim and the definition that they get weapon prof in the weapons listed.

That seems like a minor change to equal dropping the +1 EL, but I'll let the GM make the call.

JDragon


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2006)

Any room remaining or is it fairly full in here?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2006)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Any room remaining or is it fairly full in here?




Its awfully full, but no selections will be made until the due date so you have as much a shot as anyone.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Any room remaining or is it fairly full in here?



As Voadam said, its gett'n crowded. Might want to take a look at Mal's post on page 2 regarding the holes he still sees (plenty of arcane casters, probably plenty divine, maybe some bruisers or roguish types could be called for).

However, the role of madman is taken.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I think the party would be quite light on frontline melee bruisers (with only one submission that fits that mold...a barbarian), and would lack a true 'locks and traps' rogue type (I don't really think any of the submissions so far fit that mold).



JFYI, the Scout build I have is traps oriented (Trapfinding is one of their class abilities) and he'll likely dip into the Swordsage class a bit to pick up on some synergistic fighting ability (while still maintaining decent skill ranks). So while his ability to take a beating won't be a good as a Barbarian, he should wind up being surprisingly good at dishing it out. His RP focus however will remain with training to be a Pilot/Pilot-Captain (Knowledge - Geography, etc).


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> His RP focus however will remain with training to be a Pilot/Pilot-Captain (Knowledge - Geography, etc).



A'Koss:  Did you see my note about possible bg tie in w/ Mad Col? Just wanted to know if you thought it appropos.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> A'Koss:  Did you see my note about possible bg tie in w/ Mad Col? Just wanted to know if you thought it appropos.



I've had a look over Col's history, definitely lots of flavor stonegod. Though the way crafted his background you'd think he was _10th level_ and not 1st. I honestly thought it was one of campaign's NPCs at first!  

I could easily see Valin and Col _knowing_ one another, having sailed the same waters, but is unlikely Valin would have trained underneath Col (who's just a 1st level character too).


----------



## Tonks (Aug 6, 2006)

Stonegod: As Damash's goal is to find the approximate location of the sundering, I definately see him asking some of the resident "salt dogs" if they know of anything on it. Same would be true for any other nautical sailor chars out there.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> I could easily see Valin and Col _knowing_ one another, having sailed the same waters, but is unlikely Valin would have trained underneath Col (who's just a 1st level character too).



I see Col has have a level or two of expert with Skill Focus before his brain damage.  

In addition, age wise, Col has been around longer than any humans PCs, so even if we are both 1st, he'd would have been "fully 1st" first. (MMMmmmm, alteration) Not a big stretch either way. 

In any case, I'm fine with knowing of.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2006)

JDragon said:
			
		

> So the only things I'm seeing that are different are the +8 to swim / taking 10 on swim and the definition that they get weapon prof in the weapons listed.
> 
> That seems like a minor change to equal dropping the +1 EL, but I'll let the GM make the call.
> 
> JDragon




I appreciate that many of the character ideas submitted have nautical, or elemental water based backgrounds. That's making good use of the setting at hand.

But, as Voadam observed, it may be too difficult to maintain a character that is an obligate water-breather. That could potentially be a severe handicap, and makes me lean against accepting such a character.

FYI.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, Col has been burning a hole in my mind, so I have flushed out some details to help generate hooks to the adventure (he has previous dealings with both wealthy merchants and more scandalous types), spell out his role, and give a sense of where he might know other potential PCs. Feedback welcome....




WOW, stoney!

Lotta time on your hands this evening? Not that I'm complaining, because that's some good stuff. Love those character tie-ins! Thanks for the good readin'.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2006)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Any room remaining or is it fairly full in here?




I'll just reiterate what's been said, Jemal. Recruiting remains open until August 11th, so I'd be happy to review your concept(s).


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> But, as Voadam observed, it may be too difficult to maintain a character that is an obligate water-breather. That could potentially be a severe handicap, and makes me lean against accepting such a character.



And on that note, there are "semi-aquatic" race options for those who want to be good in the water without the waterbreathing perk/drawback. A "Race of Water" from UA for example (which I'm using) and I believe there is at least one other race like it in Stormwrack. You get the good swimming movement rate, but you're still an air breather.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 6, 2006)

The Aventi really seem to be the best of both worlds on the half land/half water races and I feel a little guilty submitting a char that thrives so easily on both sides of the water. This was partially why I switched deities to try to give him one that anyone above the ground could lip service worship and not have him stick out so quickly for what he is.

They also have a great backstory for their racial history.

I will quit pimping the race out now though..


----------



## JDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I appreciate that many of the character ideas submitted have nautical, or elemental water based backgrounds. That's making good use of the setting at hand.
> 
> But, as Voadam observed, it may be too difficult to maintain a character that is an obligate water-breather. That could potentially be a severe handicap, and makes me lean against accepting such a character.
> 
> FYI.




Understood, and noted.  Just wanted to get another idea out there that seemed fun to me, both the up and down sides.  

FYI: I was planning on taking the Landwalker Feat from Races of FR that bumps the time out of water to 3 hours/con point from 1. Which even with a Con of 12 gives me a day and a half at a time out of the water.

But If you do not want to deal with it I understand.  Maybe I'll just have to come up with a third idea. 

JDragon


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 6, 2006)

what level is it?

i'm thinking of a half-elf (or human) arcane heirophant (from races of the wild), who llives on the fringes of aociety


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 6, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> what level is it?




1st


----------



## neg (Aug 6, 2006)

*A few concepts...*

Wavecrest Gnome from Stormwrack - basically the only difference between Wavecrest gnomes and regular gnomes is they get a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against locathah and Sahuagin as opposed to kobolds and goblinoids.

Spell Like abilities are 1/day speak with animals (sea birds/not burrowing mammals) and 1/day cast dancing lights, know direction, and presdigitation if Charisma is 10+.

Thought was a Wavecrest Gnome Fighter or Ranger.  Wielding a hooked hammer.  Looking to work on trip and two weapon fighting.  Leaving the ranger as an option to fill out the party.  Figured it would come in useful on the Isle of Dread.  Not a big damage dealer, but hoping to last in combat through tactics (trip eventually), decent AC, and a good con.  Not a high damage guy, but someone who might be able to last in the trenches for some time (a little less as a ranger).


Also thought of a Seacliff Dwarf also from Stormwrack.  Seacliff Dwarves get no racial bouns on orcs and goblins, and they get a +2 on Swim checks, plus double his con score for purposes of holding ones breath.  Thought that might be kind of useful.

Thought was a Seacliff Dwarf Scout.  Wield Longspear so I would have reach.  Looking to be a mobile fighter, darting in and out and providing flanking from a distance in some cases and getting the extra damage by moving constantly.  Also able to hump a bunch of equipment as a dwarf so he could come jammed to the hilt with equipment.  Again, not a front line fighter, but a 2nd rank guy who could swing combats by being tactically efficient.  Also able to handle scouting and tracking duties, plus traps and disarm.

Neither race is aquatic, mainly just flavor changes.  Seacliff Dwarves don't reside in the mountains, but in the tall, impregnable cliffs that overlook the sea.  Though considered to be saltbeards, they still prefer their subterranean homes.  Wavecrest Gnomes dwell on small islands and beside hidden lagoons.  They love ships, but rarely craft anything larget than barges, preferring to sign aboard bigger ships of the larger folk.

[sblock]For hooks to get into the game here is what I thought might help.  The Seacliff Dwarf Scout could be assigned by the clan to help Lavinia Vanderborn, the young noble who has just inherited her family estate and colonial holdings after the tragic death of her parents and who is looking for her brother.  Perhaps the clan traded well with the Vanderborn family over the years, and offers the aid of a young scout in the safe return and recovery of her brother.  The clan hopes to continue good relations with the family and further secure business interests with the Vanderborns, especially with a new head of the house taking over.  My character would be a young adult of the clan, perhaps having met the family on one or two occassions, who took this opportunity to volunteer and aid the clan and make a name for himself.

For the Wavecrest Gnome, I was thinking he was coming to the town of Sasserine seeking a more adventurous life from his quiet island existence.  He worked his way across on a trading vessel in exchange for passage to Sasserine (maybe a couple of ranks as sailor) and now seeks to either ship on one of the large vessels for trade or exploration, or perhaps see if gainful employment could be had in the town itself.  I picture him more of a rascal than the Dwarf Scout, less duty/honor bound by service, and giving over to his whims a bit more.  A new city inhabited by different races and having the advantage of being a port town would mean a constantly changing enviroment that would appeal to this character.

Those are some early thoughts, and could be fleshed out with more background, motivation, personality, and flavor if these concepts interest you.[/sblock]

A little about me.  A veteran of the original red box and first edition, missed much of 2nd, got back into the swing for 3rd edition and been playing 3rd and 3.5 ever since.  I work out of my home office, so posting regularly wouldn't be a problem.  I do some travel for business, but I wouldn't necessarily be out of the loop regarding posting, perhaps just a bit slower and later is all.  Not a min maxer, prefer a good background and roleplaying opportunities to always fighting, but I like to be tactical when encounters come along.

Additionally, this would be my first PbP game, so a little patience and hand holding might be required, but I am fast learner and can adjust and do what is required.  I am lurker on the boards here and at the Wizards PbP boards so I have an idea of how it all works, just haven't found the right opportunity to try to get into this until now.

Thanks for taking the time to consider these concepts.  Let me know if you need anything else.

-neg


----------



## Tabbycatt (Aug 6, 2006)

rowport said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vote of support, TC!




Anytime


----------



## Tonks (Aug 6, 2006)

I had an idea about doing a quick one shot to help get the nautical juices flowing before Malvoisin starts up Savage Tide. If anyone is interested, here is the link to it Salvage Operation. Nothing fancy I will admit, but thought it might be fun.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 7, 2006)

Malvoisin,  just wanted to throw something out real quick.

Please do not take my lack of detailed back ground as an indicator of my level of interest.  Because I'm very interested.

Its just that back grounds take a lot of work for me, and will be all over developing one ASAP if one of my character concepts makes the cut, I just would rather not spend the time to have it not used since you are only requesting concepts.

Thanks

JDragon


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

Just saw the Stormcaster PrC in Stormwrack... please, take my submission not as "Battle Sorcerer" but as plain ol' Sorcerer (+Stormcaster).

EDIT: you don't have the book, or do you?  

EDIT2: even if you don't have access to the book, the original char would be dependant upon Cha, Con, Dex (if not also Str), which would be a problem with 28 point buy... so Sorcerer is the way to go.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Malvoisin,  just wanted to throw something out real quick.
> 
> Please do not take my lack of detailed back ground as an indicator of my level of interest.  Because I'm very interested.
> 
> ...




That's fine, JDragon, I completely understand where you're coming from on that.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Just saw the Stormcaster PrC in Stormwrack... please, take my submission not as "Battle Sorcerer" but as plain ol' Sorcerer (+Stormcaster).
> 
> EDIT: you don't have the book, or do you?
> 
> EDIT2: even if you don't have access to the book, the original char would be dependant upon Cha, Con, Dex (if not also Str), which would be a problem with 28 point buy... so Sorcerer is the way to go.




Okay, straight sorcerer....so noted, Land.

As for the Stormwrack book, I don't own it, but I have access to a copy through a friend.

And, who knows, if it seems like I might need it frequently for this game, I'll probably just go buy a copy. (Any excuse to buy a new supplement.   )


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I had an idea about doing a quick one shot to help get the nautical juices flowing before Malvoisin starts up Savage Tide. If anyone is interested, here is the link to it http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=170746. Nothing fancy I will admit, but thought it might be fun.




Salvage Operation is a good adventure.  Good luck, Tonks!


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Salvage Operation is a good adventure.  Good luck, Tonks!




DM Spoiler:[sblock]I am sure I will need it. I scanned the NPC pics and map last night. I really do think it could have almost been listed as a Side Quest instead of a main one, but I think it will be a fun run. With a fast enough tempo, it may even be finished by the time they are ready for you to start STAP.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

Malvoisin: I was hoping to ask your opinion on something, but it says you are not taking e-mails from the board. Could you drop me a line at tonks123(at)gmail.com? It is nothing big, so no pressure or anything.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Malvoisin: I was hoping to ask your opinion on something, but it says you are not taking e-mails from the board. Could you drop me a line at tonks123(at)gmail.com? It is nothing big, so no pressure or anything.




Tonks,

*cue soothing announcer-guy voice*

'You've Got Mail!'


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

[sblock=Malvoisin]You as well..[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey all,

Just a reminder....I'll be making my player selections in two days. So, if you have any last-minute ideas, updates, or questions, best get them in soon.

That is all.   

-Mal


----------



## Tabbycatt (Aug 9, 2006)

Eep... I'm not going to know if I make it in until I get back from camping on Sunday.. ;-;


----------



## Watus (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's two:

Morn Buckman - Half-orc Thug - lowbrow bruiser specializing in the maintenance of crew discipline.  Will do just about anything if the price is right.

Salih Dariyah - Human Swashbuckler with a Major Djinni Bloodline of which he entirely unaware.  Young and naive, he knows only that he is happiest high in the rigging on a windy day.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 9, 2006)

I know I said I wouldn't do a write up for the Hadozee fighter, but after an idea hit me this morning I went ahead and jotted it down.

Ghent: Hadozee Polearm fighrer (glaive spec) who will be focusing on the feats in Dragon Compendium. I will list them all out as he takes them if you accept that source.

[sblock=history]Although the hadozee take pride on being a peaceful race, it would be foolish to assume they achieved that peace by remaining ignorant in the ways of combat. Drawing their guardians mainly from young males seeking to increase their chances of taking a mate, Ghent sought neither the fame of service, nor the luxury of a mate. He wished only to learn the skills of a fighter and towards the end of his training, to find a ship that would carry him away from his homeland.

Ghent’s lineage was neither impressive nor unimpressive, as his parents were simple gatherers of fish and fruit that the islands provided for them. They did however embrace the tenants of being fruitful and multiplying, bringing Ghent into the world as their seventh child. While the islands and their extended families ensured that Ghent and his siblings never lacked for anything, he often felt out of place among his carefree people. 

While his brothers and sisters went to the cliffs to go diving, Ghent would watch the older males practice with their weapons. He would then run into the woods to practice the maneuvers he saw with bamboo weapons he made for himself. It was not long before Ghent’s spying became common knowledge and he was allowed to join as a squire, a courtesy title given to young hadozees who wished to play soldier when they were young. Ghent soon proved though that while he was young, he did not merely wish to play at learning an adult’s art.

Although he was gifted with size and strength at a young age, Ghent’s parents were not comfortable with having their son engaging in close combat training and begged the teachers to keep him away from battle drills without making it obvious that they were doing so. This selfish act on their part turned out to be a blessing in disguise for Ghent, as it allowed him to be introduced to the ceremonial weapon of the hadozees; a glaive.

Initially he practiced only with a heavy wooden replica of the weapon, allowing him to grow accustomed to the weight and length, and after a year of focused practice, he was handling the complicated drills assigned to him with ease. Surprised at Ghent’s seemingly natural talent with the weapon, it was decided to allow him to begin practicing with a real, although unsharpened, weapon. Again Ghent pursued his practice with the weapon with a single minded determination that was beginning to draw the praise of the true fighters and scorn from the older males who were being upstaged by the young protégé.

The next spring allowed Ghent to be considered for acceptance as a student instead of a squire and his parents knew their youngest could not be persuaded to consider any life outside of soldiering. Giving their consent to him, Ghent packed his few belongings and moved into the young male barracks. At the age of fourteen, Ghent already had two years of training on those who joined simply to be guardsmen by the fall mating season and after upstaging many males who he faced in the placement outings, he was selected for advanced training. The next three years passed in a blur as Ghent seemed to live only for the hours he could train and disassociated himself further from his family. 

This distancing would prove to be his undoing when his family was approached in regards to the marriage of Ghent to the daughter head of the royal guards. Seeing the promise in any children that Ghent would father, the older soldier assumed that Ghent would comply and be pleased with the reward for years of hard work, training, and service. Although Ghent had been untested in true combat, he had fared well against the normal threats to fishermen and harvesters on the islands and the chances of him ever being needed for more than that was remote at best.

Delighted with the offer, his family said yes immediately assuming Ghent was aware of the offer as well, but when the news finally did reach him, Ghent’s reaction was far different than his parents’. Enraged by what he saw as a betrayal from the mentor he trusted above all others in his life; Ghent left the islands of his people rather than be seen as little more than breeding stock. Taking only his armor and blades, Ghent turned his back on his people and swore he would not return until he was seen as a true warrior in all eyes.

Three months later, Ghent arrived in Sasserine and although he has only been in the city a short time, he has already bested three men who thought he was nothing more than a talking ape. How long he remains in the city is anyone’s guess though.[/sblock]


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Aug 9, 2006)

*Character Concept: Zelar Goodhope - Half-Orc Barbarian/Paladin?*

Hi there,

Thank you for both the time and consideration! Here is my character concept for your consideration

Character Concept 

The general concept is that of a half orc- barbarian/paladin if possible. I realize this is against "alignment rules" but am more than happy to play a barbarian/fighter. 


Background 

Unlike most half-orcs, Zelar has had a normal childhood. It is rare indeed where people can see past appearances and fall in love with the "person inside." Such was the case with Zelar's parents. Some might say that Zelar's father - Thanos Goodhope (i thought you might recognize the name, yes he is one of the Goodhope family who are famed far are wide for "Goodhope Stink fruit ale", "hellwasp beer" and the most delectable "Violet fungus mead") was not the handsomest of men..errr...the words "eeks","what is that???" etc. have been heard being muttered behind his back. Many even wonder how Ergak, his mother- known throughout orcdom for her beauty, ever even married such an ugly human. Then again,much has been said about her amazing ability to shatter glass with her burps.

It is into this loving family that Zelar was born. His parents had had trouble conceiving and made many offerings and prayers to Pelor, including the offering of their first born into his service. Their prayers were answered, so to speak, and is evidenced by the 9 brothers and sisters that Zelar has. He was, and still is rather unruly and has trouble with discipline. He tries hard but has trouble keeping his focus. As such, he has been sent to the temple of Pelor so that he can learn to be more disciplined. He is generally a good natured fellow,and rather timid and mild despite his massive appearance.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 9, 2006)

I think that the tie in with Sebrina would work well Stonegod. As long as its Ok with Malvoisin, and we make the cut.  

Malvoisin, please don't count my lack of posting against me, I'm away on business until Sunday and my computer time is very limited. After this trip ends I'll be able to post regularly for the adventure.


----------



## Candide (Aug 9, 2006)

*Avast, Ye Scurvy Dogs!*

Har har!<clears throat>

*Sylus, Half-Elf Bard* 

As wild as they come. If there's a story to be told, a drink to be guzzled, ship to be sailed, or woman to be woo'ed, Sylus is your man. Born from the illfated pairing of a beautiful elf maiden, and a boorish, drunkard of a human, Sylus is a half-elf. A half-elf thats too charming for his own good really. Usually wooing women, and then getting into trouble with their husbands. He doesn't much through, so he tends to be impulsive.

Role: Well, a bard. The Face of the party, and backup whatever/buff-meister. I intend to keep up his inter-personal skills (bluff, Diplomacy, etc.). I don't know where I'll take him as far as PrCs are concerned. Maybe just straight bard


This would be the type of guy that everyone knows somehow. He makes friends easily, and hopefully use them as contacts later if needed.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Just a reminder....I'll be making my player selections in two days. So, if you have any last-minute ideas, updates, or questions, best get them in soon.
> 
> ...



Err... I suggest one of every possible race/class combination named Concept_x_. One of them is *sure* to get in!


----------



## A'koss (Aug 10, 2006)

I also wanted to put in a last minute offer of a couple of Tome of Battle class ideas.

Either a _Swordsage_, which could fit in well with the Swashbuckling Pilot concept I had for the Scout (and Base 6 SP), or a _Warblade_ for something a little different on the front lines. I've been diving into the ToB lately and there is much, much coolness to be had.


----------



## sans (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's my entry:

*Innia Vei, Hexblade*
The bastard daughter of a pirate and a fortuneteller. Charismatic, lightly-armored, deals in curses... what more could one want in a pirate heavy campaign?

Nothing fancy, just a strait up hexblade. I'd play her lawful neutral so as to fit in with the rest of the party. I'm really liking the idea of walking up to the aforementioned two-headed demon price and hitting him with a massive curse.

Here's a really brief background. I'll further develop it if I'm selected:



> Innia Vei was raised by her mother in the large pirate enclave of Crock's Skull. Innia's mother made a living as a bar wench and fortuneteller. Innia did not meet her father until she was nine years old. He was an abusive drunk who spent most of his time out at sea as the first mate on the pirate ship Monkey Tail.
> 
> Innia spent most of her childhood washing dishes and scrubbing the floors of Salty Dog Inn where her mother worked. By the time she reached adulthood she was as calloused and tough as any who grew up in such a lawless environment. Yet still, she had a way about her. When she smiled, even the roughest brute would smile back, and the most cynical would be forced to look away. When she was 17 she left Crock's Skull with only two thoughts on her her mind. The first, never to return. The second, to be everything her father was not.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> I also wanted to put in a last minute offer of a couple of Tome of Battle class ideas.
> 
> Either a _Swordsage_, which could fit in well with the Swashbuckling Pilot concept I had for the Scout (and Base 6 SP), or a _Warblade_ for something a little different on the front lines. I've been diving into the ToB lately and there is much, much coolness to be had.




A'koss, are you proposing these classes as alternatives to the Scout class, or as multi-class options for future development of the character?


----------



## A'koss (Aug 10, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> A'koss, are you proposing these classes as alternatives to the Scout class, or as multi-class options for future development of the character?



My though process has gone a little like this...

When I first got ToB, my first thought was that the Swordsage would synergize well with the Scout class and add some nifty flavor - and they do.

However, depending on your build, I found that you don't even really need the scout class at all. The scout does have a few handy features, no question, but a lot of what they can do, the Swordsage can do too... and then the SS has a lot more interesting feature on top of it. 

But late last night I was putting together some builds for fun and found that a _Swordsage/Warblade_ multiclass offers some surprisingly good synergy (eventually leading into a Prestige Class called "Master of the Nine") and you can really do some neat stuff the scout can't even dream of (and still have decent skills t'boot). Things like always moving over difficult terrain without penalty, or gaining shadowy concealment when you move more than 10 ft, or having a power which would allow you to make jumps as a swift action 1/encounter. Higher level stuff could include shadow jaunts, powers to bypass (for a single strike) DR or make touch attacks, non-straightline charges, have your weapon burst into flames for a round gaining an additional 5 ft reach... and have slightly better BAB, HPs, AC and just be a more effective in combat. Scout ++ as it were. So I thought I would offer this class combo in replacement of the scout, but keep the same race and Swashbuckling Pilot concept.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> My though process has gone a little like this...
> 
> When I first got ToB, my first thought was that the Swordsage would synergize well with the Scout class and add some nifty flavor - and they do.
> 
> ...




Very interesting....thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Aug 10, 2006)

Hrm. Thinkingthinkingthinking. 

I've got an idea for an Amedio native - a large, black-skinned barbarian/fighter who uses primarily spears and javelins. He left the jungles and became a professional sailor/boarder and has been hiring himself out to get ahead. I'm thinking of focusing on Survival, Profession (sailor), and those sort of skills. It's not sexy, but it's all SRD.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 11, 2006)

*Makuvin Lirado * - water genasi monk, practitioner of the Undying Way (Unearthed Arcana pg. 52)

I was born in a in the midst of a stormy sea, and if my blood hadn't run thick with water, I would have died before my first breath.  Breath of water that is.  My father was a triton, and rescued my mother from drowning, a terribly romantic story I'm told.  They lived on an island nearby, growing in love and understanding of each other, and eventually joined together.  Many months later, my mother was pregnant with me, and a ship was sighted.  Though my mother loved my father, they were both concerned about the child growing up all alone.  My father said he would take my mother to the ship, so she could give birth amongst her own people.

Sadly, a terrible storm blew up out of nowhere, and my mother lay in labor in the bottom of a tiny rowbot, as my father looked on helplessly.  I was born as the boat sank, and my first breath was of water, not air.  My father cradled me in his arms as his lover sank to the bottom of the sea.  Though I was raised fairly and well by my father's people, there was always a sense of meloncholy about my presense in the village.  

I was clearly not a triton, though I had faint webbing between my fingers, bluish skin, and hints of fins, I could walk upon the earth without pain, something no triton could do.  My own differences meant I could not swim as fast as my playmates, but I was hardy and hale, more so than most other tritons.  It was finally my father's sister who suggested that I would be better off in the human lands.  Though there was no malice in her request, I knew she had my best interests at heart, I had recently learned of the circumstances of my birth and realized what I painful reminder I must be to my father.

I swam to the next ship that appeared near my old home, and traded vigorously with the captain for safe passage to the next human community.  They had had dealings with waterfolk before, and demanded a high price in pearls to take me.  I conceeded, what else could I do?  And before two moons were out, I was a student at the monestery of the Inexerable Tide.  Perhaps befitting my tragic origin, the masters their taught a form of fighting that taught patience, persistance, and outlasting an opponent.  Surviving a fight was the truest win, for as long as you remain alive, so does your honor and spirit in this world.

It was here I met others of my kind, aquatic elves mostly, along with a few others with odd watery linages; fellow water genasi.  My odd customs and habits, my curious ways of address; here they were not an issue.  I was accepted, and as long as I dligently practiced and learned, I had a place.

It is now many years later, I have mastered the basic techniques and passed my first tests.  But now comes the truly hard part, facing the world.  I hope I am ready...


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay Everyone,

The deadline for character concept submissions has now passed. Thanks to everyone for the enthusiasm and creativity displayed. It's going to make this a very difficult selection process.

The announcement of the players will be made later today.

Thanks!


----------



## neg (Aug 11, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Makuvin Lirado * - water genasi monk, practitioner of the Undying Way (Unearthed Arcana pg. 52)...





Just wanted to tip my cap and say well done on this!

Best of luck to everyone!

-neg


----------



## Tabbycatt (Aug 11, 2006)

Oooou... later today.. maybe I will be here then.  Not leaving for camping for a few hours yet... I'll have to check before we head out.  Good luck everyone! <3


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

*7 Players Selected!*

Okay, the moment is at hand....

Listen, I know that everyone says how it's hard to narrow down the list of potential applicants, all the submissions were so good, yadda yadda...but in this case, it's really true, despite being a cliche. I had a really hard time eliminating some of you. In the end, it's really just a matter of esoteric factors that make for the final decision. Suffice it to say, I could have easily filled out three strong parties without any problem. I'm sorry so many of you have to be disappointed.

Having said all that, I have decided to go with a party of seven players. Yep, _seven._ I realize it will make things a bit more work for me, as I'll have to evaluate challenge ratings and treasure allottments more carefully, but I think it will be worth it. Here they are, in no particular order.

*Voadam* as Kalenblahblah the Gray Elf Beguiler
*hafrogman* as ??? the Human Dragon Shaman
*Land Outcast* as Nicolai the Human Sorcerer
*GwydapLlew* as ??? the Amedio Tribesman Fighter
*Rhun* as Anar the Human Rogue
*Tonks* as Damash the Aventi Cleric
*stonegod* as 'Mad' Col Tobinson the Human Archivist

Congrats to you seven, apologies and sincere thanks to all the rest of you!

I've started a new OOC thread for the game right here! I plan to make some more specific comments about the players selected over there. Also, I will soon be posting character creation rules.

Thanks again for all the interest! Anybody who is interested in consideration as an alternate, just give a shout!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 11, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Kalenblahblah the Gray Elf Beguiler




Oh I am SO going to call him this in game at some point.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Aug 11, 2006)

Shouting to be an alternate


----------



## neg (Aug 11, 2006)

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> Shouting to be an alternate





I too would like to be considered as an alternate.  I would be happy to create a character and background that fits into the campaign as needed.

Congrats to the lucky 7.  Look forward to reading the posts.  Good luck with it Malvoisin.

Best-

-neg


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats to everyone who made it. Any chance I could get on a list as an alternate?


----------

